# My haunted house this year help on floor plans and other things.



## hidgerknight (Mar 3, 2012)

So I've decided to open a haunted house this year but I was wondering if anyone had some floor plans for maze haunt with static props, I already have a good assortment of props too I bought 1100.00 worth from a Halloween company. I can list what each prop is and if you guys could help me set it up and make it spooky I'd appreciate it I'm using 3 10x20 foot tents all together in a line so it would total 10x60 any help is appreciated thanks.


----------

